# RF Ablation of Bone Tumor/Biopsy



## schuchmanb (Apr 21, 2011)

Good afternoon, 
Does anyone know if you can bill a bone biopsy prior to the RF ablation of the tumor at the same site, same setting.  For example, I have an RF ablation of a humeral head tumor and prior to the ablation, they did a CT guided needle biopsy of the tumor.  I know the ablation code is 20982 (includes guidance), but should I also bill the 20225 (it doesn't bundle per CCI), and if so, would I bill the guidance with the biopsy portion?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.  Thank you!


----------



## nelcap (Apr 28, 2011)

There are no edits with this two codes, but I would use 20220 for the humeral bone biopsy


----------

